# Shengen visa in Dubai?



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I'm leaving this creappy place for good but I wonder if you guys issued this kind of visa here in Dubai before.

I was checking online about it but I'm also looking for advice of which visa agency would you recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

ptoledo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm leaving this creappy place for good but I wonder if you guys issued this kind of visa here in Dubai before.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the French or German Embassies would be a good starting point, or whichever Schengen country you plan to visit.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The visa needs to be issued by the Embassy of the country that will be your first entry point in the Schengen states. This is particularly relevant if you are looking to visit a few countries and will therefore be applying for a multi-entry visa.

E.g If your plane lands in France (irrespective of whether you are planning to go another country fro there), you need to apply for your visa at the French Embassy.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

So which one is the easiest to get?


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Mmmh... I was trying to deal the visa with an agency. They will do it for me or whoever needing it. 

We traveling to netherlnds first so I think that would be the one. But of course I just pay the fee to save the tramitation and the time. They figure it out how they do it.

So, no one had a experience with this way of tramitation here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good job on the escape!


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Good job on the escape!


2 months took me to realize that this place is f****** up and run away. I'm still here though


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It isnt for everyone  As I do like to say...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

do you have an Argentinan passport? If yes as far as I know you do not need a Schengen visa.


----------



## osiere (Apr 23, 2011)

Go where!!??, Europe seems to be crumbling as well


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I would assume that Argentina is still part of the Annex II countries that allows you to enter the Schengen states for upto 90 days without a visa in a 180 day period.


----------

